# Official NCAA Tournament Draft Watch Thread



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

2 of these guys are likely Bulls next year(although there are a few NCAA guys who's team didn't make it (namely Jason Smith, Colorado St.), there is also Bargnani and Splitter. Guys to keep an eye on in the tourney. 

*Duke* JJ Redick, Sheldon Williams, Josh McRoberts

*LSU* Tyrus Thomas

*Texas* LaMarcus Aldridge

*NC State* Cedric Simmons

*Memphis* Rodney Carney, Shawne Williams

*Arkansas* Ronnie Brewer

*Kansas* Brandon Rush

*Pittsburgh* Aaron Gray

*Bradley* Patrick O'Bryant

*Gonzaga* Adam Morrison

*UConn* Rudy Gay, Hilton Armstrong

*Washington* Brandon Roy

*North Carolina* Tyler Hansbrough

*Villanova* Randy Foye, Kyle Lowry

*Arizona* Marcus Williams

*Florida* Al Horford, Jakim Noah


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out Marquette's Steve Novak, I know they didn't make the tourney, but I've been watching the guy since his freshman year, and he reminds me a lot of Keith Van Horn, that he has decent size, not neccasarily the most athletic, can make a jump shot, can do some rebounding, etc. He is a nice player that could be had with a 2nd round draft pick, or he could go undrafted, he has talent.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

sloth said:


> Check out Marquette's Steve Novak, I know they didn't make the tourney, but I've been watching the guy since his freshman year, and he reminds me a lot of Keith Van Horn, that he has decent size, not neccasarily the most athletic, can make a jump shot, can do some rebounding, etc. He is a nice player that could be had with a 2nd round draft pick, or he could go undrafted, he has talent.


Marquette did make it, I just doubt we will trade down for a 2nd round pick, and he doesn't really fill any needs for us.

I left quite a few very good players off the list because I thought they weren't good enough to be selected where we will be picking.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't forget Marcus Fizer version 2.0: Marco Killingsworth. Possibly watching Marco Killingsworth versus JP Batista in the Thrilling Thirtytwo would be a fun individual matchup.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mike McGraw put together his own check list of those to watch:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=166491


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Don't forget Marcus Fizer version 2.0: Marco Killingsworth. Possibly watching Marco Killingsworth versus JP Batista in the Thrilling Thirtytwo would be a fun individual matchup.


I have watched killingsworth all year long. He is a very good player but once again yet another short big. I think John will try and get us real size in here first.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I say we get morrison and reddick... i think they would be good selections :clown:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I have watched killingsworth all year long. He is a very good player but once again yet another short big. I think John will try and get us real size in here first.


And because of that he won't be drafted very high, is anyone really itching for Fizer #2?


> Mike McGraw put together his own check list of those to watch:
> 
> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/s...y.asp?id=166491


The only guys he has on his list that I don't are Josh Boone and Mardy Collins. Boone may be a guy I should have put down, but I just feel strongly that Armstrong is better, and that also seems to be the sediment of the board. I would be very surprised if there isn't a better option than Armstrong as well where ever we pick. Collins is just way over rated on the mocks. People are always high on 6'7 points at this time but watch him slip down the mocks, he can't shoot for crap (60% FT shooter) and will have poor athletism on the NBA level, thats not a good combo.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hustle said:


> And because of that he won't be drafted very high, is anyone really itching for Fizer #2?
> 
> 
> The only guys he has on his list that I don't are Josh Boone and Mardy Collins. Boone may be a guy I should have put down, but I just feel strongly that Armstrong is better, and that also seems to be the sediment of the board. I would be very surprised if there isn't a better option than Armstrong as well where ever we pick. Collins is just way over rated on the mocks. People are always high on 6'7 points at this time but watch him slip down the mocks, he can't shoot for crap (something like a 57% FT shooter) and will have poor athletism on the NBA level, thats not a good combo.


Yeah, I really feel that Boone has been leapfrogged by his teammate Armstrong this year. I was expecting big things from Boone this year, and he has been conducive to winning for UConn, but he hasn't flashed NBA talent.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I have watched killingsworth all year long. He is a very good player but once again yet another short big. I think John will try and get us real size in here first.


Well, the Bulls did have one short big, and on this roster he would have been the ultimate jib player: none other than Elton Brand.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Well, the Bulls did have one short big, and on this roster he would have been the ultimate jib player: none other than Elton Brand.


Killingsworth isn't Brand. But I get your point, you can't just right a guy off because he's 6'8". Thats why I'm still looking at Leon Powe and even though no concerns have been raised about Tyrus Thomas, he's 6'9".


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

HAWK23 said:


> I say we get morrison and reddick... i think they would be good selections :clown:


lol i was thinkin about this yesterday

we'd have SOOO much offense..but we'd get killed on defense every single night.....not only that...but we the most JUMPSHOOTINEST team in the last 10 years LOL 

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Reddick
F Deng / Morrison / Nocioni

besides internal fights for minutes..we'd have a pretty good team...honestly, reddick and morrison are the type of players the bulls NEED...but just have tooo many of at those positions..

ahh, i'm lovin the fact that our pick is top 4 GURANTEED right now

"At this point, it’s tough to see him as a better all-around small forward than Luol Deng, who is the same age and rapidly becoming the Bulls’ best player"

:clap: and he's only 20 FRIGGIN years old and coming off an injury..i think next year is the year we truely see him emerge


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i want shelden williams


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Personally, right now, I am leaning towards JJ Reddick, Shelden Williams, and Steve Novak.

Then sign maybe pryzbilla.

So 

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/JJ Reddick
SF-Luol Deng/Steve Novak
PF-Shelden Williams/Andres Nocioni
C- Tyson Chandler/Joel Pryzbilla

Than pray for Oden the next year.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Personally, right now, I am leaning towards JJ Reddick, Shelden Williams, and Steve Novak.
> 
> Then sign maybe pryzbilla.
> 
> ...


very WEAK draft my friend


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Top 1rst Round Matchups (individual prospects) 

Leon Powe *Cal* 
vs.
Cedric Simmons *NC ST.*


Patrick O'Bryant* Bradley*
vs.
CJ Giles and Sasha Kaun *Kansas*


2nd Round will be a lot more interesting. If Arkansas wins they will play Memphis, and we will get to see Brewer play against Carney and Shawne Williams, that would be fun.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I just realized Leon Powe was 23. I already thought of him as a borderline guy to keep an eye on, scratch him off my list.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope you guys are watching the Marquette/Alabama game for WHY we don't need JJ Reddick, and can get our tall guard with a lower pick, and reserve the high picks for big men.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Let me just say that after the Gonzaga game, Adam Morrison should be the #1 pick. He can score from anywhere, and his competiveness really strikes me as special. During the last ten seconds after he grabbed a board and got fouled to seal the game, he slammed the ball into his head because he was so fired up. He's been carrying this team (though JP and Raivio provide some assistance)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone watch Novak? He was completely the other teams focus. If he is left open for a second, he is going to make the shot because 1. He is 6'10" 2. He has one of the quickest releases I've seen in awhile. He had the Big East Record for 3's this year too, he could be a very good role player off the bench for this team, and fill a Robert Horry/Steve Kerr esque shooting role on our team.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> During the last ten seconds after he grabbed a board and got fouled to seal the game, he slammed the ball into his head because he was so fired up.


Yeah...that was pretty awesome! 

He plays like a man possessed. He's going to find a way to score at the next level.

The problem is defense though. With less than a minute left, he got matched up against a small guard, who drove right around him and scored a layup. The guy just doesn't have the quicks to stay with any NBA guard, that's for sure. I'm sure he could tangle with some NBA small forwards, but the faster ones would just eat him up.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Finally got a chance to see this Brandon Roy kid out of Washington. I heard his scouting report from Tom Tolbert a week ago, and he was right on the money. Kid can do it all. Someone said it earlier that he plays like a tougher Jalen Rose. I agree. He's either taking his man one on one (off the dribble, pull up jumpers, back to the basket) or feeding teammates for wide open shots. Offensively, I love this kid. Didn't see any weakness. He's more of a pure basketball player than he is an athlete, but he still looks above average in athleticism. Didn't really pay attention to his defense, but I heard Tolbert also say he can lock down the 1,2, and 3 positions on defense. So what's not to like? If we can't land Bargnani with the Knicks pick I say move down a couple of spots and take Roy. We could always nab Splitter, Armstrong, or Williams with our own pick.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SALO said:


> Finally got a chance to see this Brandon Roy kid out of Washington. I heard his scouting report from Tom Tolbert a week ago, and he was right on the money. Kid can do it all. Someone said it earlier that he plays like a tougher Jalen Rose. I agree. He's either taking his man one on one (off the dribble, pull up jumpers, back to the basket) or feeding teammates for wide open shots. Offensively, I love this kid. Didn't see any weakness. He's more of a pure basketball player than he is an athlete, but he still looks above average in athleticism. Didn't really pay attention to his defense, but I heard Tolbert also say he can lock down the 1,2, and 3 positions on defense. So what's not to like? If we can't land Bargnani with the Knicks pick I say move down a couple of spots and take Roy. We could always nab Splitter, Armstrong, or Williams with our own pick.


Roy apparently has some issues with the health of one of his knees. His stock is really rising though. 

Do we think that either Roy, Brewer, or Carney will slide down to our mid-first round pick?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Do we think that either Roy, Brewer, or Carney will slide down to our mid-first round pick?


I do hope one will be there, but it still would be tough to pass up the opportunity for Splitter (I think he'll be there, the buyout will scare most away).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> If we can't land Bargnani with the Knicks pick I say move down a couple of spots and take Roy. We could always nab Splitter, Armstrong, or Williams with our own pick.


that's not gonna happen man

you just saw ONE game...Roy isn't a star player...just a very good one..and in the nba he'll be a good one...we need MORE than that with the knicks pick...u don't trade a big like curry to trade DOWN and get roy


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The ROY said:


> that's not gonna happen man
> 
> you just saw ONE game...Roy isn't a star player...just a very good one..and in the nba he'll be a good one...we need MORE than that with the knicks pick...u don't trade a big like curry to trade DOWN and get roy


I hear you, but I'm not sold on Aldridge. Morrison and Gay are small forwards. The other guy projected to go top three is Bargnani. My hope is we're in a position to take someone like Morrison or Aldridge, and another team below us falls in love with one of them. This way we would get something good (future picks, dump Sweetney's contract?) in addition to moving down and grabbing someone like Roy or Bargnani.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> I hear you, but I'm not sold on Aldridge. Morrison and Gay are small forwards. The other guy projected to go top three is Bargnani. My hope is we're in a position to take someone like Morrison or Aldridge, and another team below us falls in love with one of them. This way we would get something good (future picks, dump Sweetney's contract?) in addition to moving down and grabbing someone like Roy or Bargnani.


we'll get bargnani..don't worry

pax was over there scouting him earlier this year...the papers have stated he's had his eye on him and aldridge all year..

as long as atlanta doesn't pick in front of us..we got him...but knowing atlanta..they'll draft morrison or gay and trade some players which is what they SHOULD do...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> that's not gonna happen man
> 
> you just saw ONE game...Roy isn't a star player...just a very good one..and in the nba he'll be a good one...we need MORE than that with the knicks pick...u don't trade a big like curry to trade DOWN and get roy


I'd take Carney over Roy with the Knicks pick if Aldridge/Bargnani were gone or Pax already decided that he didn't want them. Roy would be great if he fell to the Bulls pick and already drafted a big.

I also really like Richard Roby (if he declares), and he could be a possibility if the other guys are not available with our pick.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Let me just say that after the Gonzaga game, Adam Morrison should be the #1 pick. He can score from anywhere, and his competiveness really strikes me as special. During the last ten seconds after he grabbed a board and got fouled to seal the game, he slammed the ball into his head because he was so fired up. He's been carrying this team (though JP and Raivio provide some assistance)


I agree, Morrison should be #1. He was impressive last night, as he has been all season. However, I worry about a guy who can't defend being on the Bulls. I mean, a guy like Ben Gordon struggles sometimes on D, but you know he has the physical tools (speed/strength) to at least be passable. With Morrison, I'm not sure he even has the physical tools to defend. My hope is that there's 1 GM willing to give up virtually anything to take Morrison, and that we can make a trade and take advantage of that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If teams remain in their current positions, we'll have a 20.2% chance at the number one pick (combining our odds with the Knicks). 

It would seem we are overdue for some good luck in Secaucus, that much is true.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If teams remain in their current positions, we'll have a 20.2% chance at the number one pick (combining our odds with the Knicks).
> 
> It would seem we are overdue for some good luck in Secaucus, that much is true.


I'd rather sacrifice our luck in this lottery for extra luck next lottery :banana:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice alleyoop for Brewer

I can see he has the atheltism we need, but I need to see more of him to make a better judgement


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I saw a bit of Tyrus Thomas last night..wasn't that impressed....he had a nice block & a cool dunk...showed his atheleticism but not much else...reminded me of stromile swift...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Nice alleyoop for Brewer
> 
> I can see he has the atheltism we need, but I need to see more of him to make a better judgement


Sadly, we're not going to get to see any more of Brewer and Arkansas in the tourney -- bounced in the first round. I didn't get to see the game, though it looks like he had a decent all around game, as is his habit (13/5/4 with 2 steals). He would have to be one of the swingmen we'd consider with our pick if we take a big with NY's pick.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Sadly, we're not going to get to see any more of Brewer and Arkansas in the tourney -- bounced in the first round. I didn't get to see the game, though it looks like he had a decent all around game, as is his habit (13/5/4 with 2 steals). He would have to be one of the swingmen we'd consider with our pick if we take a big with NY's pick.


I sure hope he wasn't on either of the two Bucknell guards who went off from downtown -- theanimal23, what can you tell us?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, Rudy Gay wants no part of the ball during crunch time.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Man, Rudy Gay wants no part of the ball during crunch time.


That's what I was thinking..
I've never been really impressed by him, but this doesnt help.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If anyone out there is getting Bradley-Kansas or Penn-Texas, O'Bryant and Aldridge updates would be much appreciated. We're getting UNC-Murray State in NYC (pretty good game, actually).

I'll say this much for Tyler Hansborough -- he is so incredibly solid with the fundamentals. His footwork, handwork, court sense, etc. 

Right after I typed that, he got lazy with sealing off his man before he received an entry pass and it led to a steal. But still, for a college freshman, I can't help but be impressed by his grasp of the game.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If anyone out there is getting Bradley-Kansas or Penn-Texas, O'Bryant and Aldridge updates would be much appreciated. We're getting UNC-Murray State in NYC (pretty good game, actually).
> 
> I'll say this much for Tyler Hansborough -- he is so incredibly solid with the fundamentals. His footwork, handwork, court sense, etc.
> 
> Right after I typed that, he got lazy with sealing off his man before he received an entry pass and it led to a steal. But still, for a college freshman, I can't help but be impressed by his grasp of the game.


I apologize in advance for what appears to be my stalking of your posts tonight...

I like Hansborough a lot, especially considering his age. He's already shown me he's a better pro prospect than Shelden Williams(albeit, totally different players, but I never mind getting in a rip on any Dukey, in any situation). I could easily see him being national player of the year next year. He has great instincts offensively and has shown he doesn't get rattled in crunch time of big games(see: Duke/UNC last week of the season).


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Gay is nowhere near the factor for that team than any good, recent UConn pro I can think of has been - Gordon, Okafor, Rip Hamilton, Donyell Marshall etc...

Nice game for Aldridge so far, but it's against Penn. The gap between Carney and Gay seems to be slimming.

I've got the UAB-Kentucky game where I am. Don't really see any impact draftees, Rondo included. UAB has a bunch of great athletes though, and Squeaky Johnson is fun to watch. Randolph Morris looks less lethargic than I recall, though he doesn't play above the rim much for a guy his size.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I've got the UAB-Kentucky game where I am. Don't really see any impact draftees, Rondo included.


I would commit a second-round pick and a two-year guaranteed contract right now to whoever #4 on UAB is. During my "live look-in," he had the best dunk I've seen so far in the tourney.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If anyone out there is getting Bradley-Kansas or Penn-Texas, O'Bryant and Aldridge updates would be much appreciated. We're getting UNC-Murray State in NYC (pretty good game, actually).
> 
> I'll say this much for Tyler Hansborough -- he is so incredibly solid with the fundamentals. His footwork, handwork, court sense, etc.
> 
> Right after I typed that, he got lazy with sealing off his man before he received an entry pass and it led to a steal. But still, for a college freshman, I can't help but be impressed by his grasp of the game.


I'm watching Bradley, so as usual I'll provide the Patrick O'Bryant update. :biggrin: 

The bad news is that he picked up 2 fouls kind of early, and Kansas is double-teaming him which has prevented post feeds; plus Bradley's guards can never feed the post well anyway. So he only has 4 points at halftime (only taken 2 shots, and drew a few fouls).

The good news is that Bradley is hitting their 3-pointers, so Kansas' strategy to double-team O'Bryant is backfiring. It's leaving our guards open from the arc. Bradley is winning by 10 as a result! This might mean a change in strategy for the 2nd half, which would mean more touches for O'Bryant.

Defensively, he's looked alright, but has gotten burned more than usual. As a team though, Bradley has really played tremendous.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I apologize in advance for what appears to be my stalking of your posts tonight...
> 
> I like Hansborough a lot, especially considering his age. He's already shown me he's a better pro prospect than Shelden Williams(albeit, totally different players, but I never mind getting in a rip on any Dukey, in any situation). I could easily see him being national player of the year next year. He has great instincts offensively and has shown he doesn't get rattled in crunch time of big games(see: Duke/UNC last week of the season).


Stalk away . . . always good to have an appearance from PCLL.

I really fault Paxson for not figuring out a way to graft Hansborough's head onto Eddy Curry's body. Because that would be the greatest basketball player the world has ever seen.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I would commit a second-round pick and a two-year guaranteed contract right now to whoever #4 on UAB is. During my "live look-in," he had the best dunk I've seen so far in the tourney.


I'd take a second round flyer on Marcus Slaughter out of San Diego State. I had no clue about him prior to last night's game vs. Indiana, and he looks tremendous. A legit 6'9'' - long arms, super athletic and comfortable shooting out to about 15 feet.

He produces too. 16 and 11 this year after 17 and 10 last year. Looks like a pro to me.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, just as I type that, O'Bryant made an amazing defensive play in stopping Kaun and grabbing the rebound, all in one play. Then he dunks the ball on the other end!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I could easily see him being national player of the year next year.


Not if Greg Oden has something to say about it. In all actuality, though, I don't recall, from the top of my head, any freshman ever winning national player of the year. Even Carmelo Anthony was only an honorable mention All-American.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I'm watching Bradley, so as usual I'll provide the Patrick O'Bryant update. :biggrin:
> 
> The bad news is that he picked up 2 fouls kind of early, and Kansas is double-teaming him which has prevented post feeds; plus Bradley's guards can never feed the post well anyway. So he only has 4 points at halftime (only taken 2 shots, and drew a few fouls).
> 
> ...


Thanks, yodurk. I'll chip in a couple hundred bucks' worth of bail money if you get caught starting fires and tipping over cars later tonight.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

SALO said:


> Finally got a chance to see this Brandon Roy kid out of Washington. I heard his scouting report from Tom Tolbert a week ago, and he was right on the money. Kid can do it all. Someone said it earlier that he plays like a tougher Jalen Rose. I agree. He's either taking his man one on one (off the dribble, pull up jumpers, back to the basket) or feeding teammates for wide open shots. Offensively, I love this kid. Didn't see any weakness. He's more of a pure basketball player than he is an athlete, but he still looks above average in athleticism. Didn't really pay attention to his defense, but I heard Tolbert also say he can lock down the 1,2, and 3 positions on defense. So what's not to like? If we can't land Bargnani with the Knicks pick I say move down a couple of spots and take Roy. We could always nab Splitter, Armstrong, or Williams with our own pick.


He'd be my guy with whatever our pick is, though I get the feeling he might just get Washington pretty deep into the tournament and wind up getting picked in the 5-8 range. I like him better than Brewer. Just a really solid basketball player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

i will say this about gay cuz i think he'll be a better pro...

i'd draft him coming off the bench after DENG...that's it...he's not ready to start in the NBA IMO....but if u give him a few years..he may develop quite nicely...

also being that noc will be a FA in 2007...we'd have some insurance INCASE he decided to go back home...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> I like him better than Brewer. Just a really solid basketball player.


yeah..i do too


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I'd take a second round flyer on Marcus Slaughter out of San Diego State. I had no clue about him prior to last night's game vs. Indiana, and he looks tremendous. A legit 6'9'' - long arms, super athletic and comfortable shooting out to about 15 feet.
> 
> He produces too. 16 and 11 this year after 17 and 10 last year. Looks like a pro to me.


Great call. He is a very intriguing looking player, definitely appeared to have high-level NBA athleticism to me.

I just worry about getting the Steve Fisher out of him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Thanks, yodurk. I'll chip in a couple hundred bucks' worth of bail money if you get caught starting fires and tipping over cars later tonight.


Always appreciated...it is Saint Patrick's Day though, so more than likely I'll just blend in with the rest of the raging drunks. I'll take a raincheck.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Great call. He is a very intriguing looking player, definitely appeared to have high-level NBA athleticism to me.
> 
> I just worry about getting the Steve Fisher out of him.


That's a legit concern. What pays more, a spot on a Steve Fisher team or late first round scale?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> i will say this about gay cuz i think he'll be a better pro...
> 
> i'd draft him coming off the bench after DENG...that's it...he's not ready to start in the NBA IMO....but if u give him a few years..he may develop quite nicely...


We can't burn a #1-3 pick on a guy who will need years to develop at a position where we already have a plenty capable 20-year-old that still has some upside.

When UConn was on the verge of what would have been the worst loss in NCAA tournament history (not an exaggeration), Gay shrank from the ball and completely deferred to his teammates. I guess we don't necessarily need the Knicks pick to turn into an alpha dog for us, but if Gay's scared of the ball vs. SUNY Albany, what's he going to do in a big playoff spot in the league?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I'd take a second round flyer on Marcus Slaughter out of San Diego State. I had no clue about him prior to last night's game vs. Indiana, and he looks tremendous. A legit 6'9'' - long arms, super athletic and comfortable shooting out to about 15 feet.
> 
> He produces too. 16 and 11 this year after 17 and 10 last year. Looks like a pro to me.


San Diego State's talent level seemed overwhelming much of last night's game. Abukar showed an awesome combination of size/quickness/fluidity; all on a guy who's 6'10" (I think he could play the 3 or, at the very least, be a good tweener). In fact, SDS has three guys who I imagine will be drafted at some point soon (Heath, Abukar and Slaughter). How in the world did they lose that game???


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> We can't burn a #1-3 pick on a guy who will need years to develop at a position where we already have a plenty capable 20-year-old that still has some upside.
> 
> When UConn was on the verge of what would have been the worst loss in NCAA tournament history (not an exaggeration), Gay shrank from the ball and completely deferred to his teammates. I guess we don't necessarily need the Knicks pick to turn into an alpha dog for us, but if Gay's scared of the ball vs. SUNY Albany, what's he going to do in a big playoff spot in the league?


nevermind

you're right

rudy gay = tim thomas pt. 2


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SALO said:


> Finally got a chance to see this Brandon Roy kid out of Washington ... I heard Tolbert also say he can lock down the 1,2, and 3 positions on defense.


Lock down the 3, huh? He sure locked down Adam Morrison, limiting him to 43 points earlier in the season.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Two first round failures in two years at Kansas for Bill Self. Wonder how he feels about leaving Illinois now?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Lock down the 3, huh? He sure locked down Adam Morrison, limiting him to 43 points earlier in the season.


Roy is 6'5''. He's certainly not going to be locking down Adam Morrison, or most NBA 3's. I'm not sure I'd hold that against him though. Are you sure that Roy guarded Morrison that game? Washington has Bobby Jones, a pretty athletic 6'7'' defender. I didn't see the game so I can't be sure, but he seems like the more logical choice to cover Morrison...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Aight, I know Monmouth and prospect are not supposed to go in the same sentence. Who got to see John Bunch play?

Heres a picture of him from his ju-co days. 









Bunch is kind of a bizarre prospect. He's listed at 7'2, 320 lbs. on espn, and looks reasonably close to that. He's big. Bunch has amazing hands. The guards from Monmouth were feeding him all over the place, when he wasn't set on the blocks, and passes he really had to chase down. He caught everything. He has quick feet as well. Bunch moved surprisingly well around the court and flashed enough speed to make it up the court on breaks. Bunch also showcased a good feel for the game in some limited respects. He involved himself well in the flow of the offense, though he still does not know when to assert himself. 

Outside of that, Bunch is worthless. He has Eddy Curry like reactions on the boards, fugly post moves, and has no clue how to throw his weight around. There is some strange story that his juco coach recruited him when he randomly bumped into Bunch working in a restaurant, and that he has no experience with organized ball (the player, not the coach). 

His numbers this season weren't that bad: 20.8 mpg, 8.0 ppg, 5.2 r, 1.0a, *3.0 b.* He also lead the NCAA div III in blocks two years ago as a Freshman. http://www.lincoln.edu/marketing/pr/news031703.html

This is the type of prospect who skyrockets right before the draft. If he were to come out after his junior year, I could see some team getting their panties in a bunch and even drafting as high as late first round. Truth be told, I wouldn't mind taking him in the second round, and sending him to the development league for a couple of years. He showed flashes of an intelligent feel for the game, and I'd be curious to see if he can (greatly)refine his game and learn how to dominate.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Aight, I know Monmouth and prospect are not supposed to go in the same sentence. Who got to see John Bunch play?
> 
> Heres a picture of him from his ju-co days.
> 
> ...


another Diop?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I apologize in advance for what appears to be my stalking of your posts tonight...
> 
> I like Hansborough a lot, especially considering his age. He's already shown me he's a better pro prospect than Shelden Williams(albeit, totally different players, but I never mind getting in a rip on any Dukey, in any situation). I could easily see him being national player of the year next year. He has great instincts offensively and has shown he doesn't get rattled in crunch time of big games(see: Duke/UNC last week of the season).


I think Tyler Hansborough would be a good choice with our own pick. He's a jib-a-licious guy, and even though he's young, he's clearly fundamentally solid and seems to have the mental aspects of the game down, and I think he could step right in and contribute. And I think he'd provide nice balance in our draft if we decided to take a gamble on a guy like Bargnani with the NY pick. 

In fact, the more I think about it, the better the idea seems. If we had a Hans/Bargnani draft, and managed to sign one more legitimate 4/5 in FA (I would say either Drew Gooden or Nene.........Tyler Hansborough and Al are kind of redundant, I think), to a heavily front-loaded 3-4 year deal, we could use him, Tyler, Tyson and whoever as a big man platoon, and when Andres was ready, he could step right in, and we could shed the other contract of the guy we signed when he's up for his extension.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

What do you guys think of Roy Hibbert from Georgetown with our second round pick? He's huge, 7'2 280, but I've only seen him play one time. Would it be worth it to draft him and let him develop for a couple of years, it's a gamble but it could pay off.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> What do you guys think of Roy Hibbert from Georgetown with our second round pick? He's huge, 7'2 280, but I've only seen him play one time. Would it be worth it to draft him and let him develop for a couple of years, it's a gamble but it could pay off.



i thought we didn't have a 2nd rd pick?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> i thought we didn't have a 2nd rd pick?


Correctamundo


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> another Diop?


 Not in playing style, but quite possibly in effectiveness. It's a crap shoot: 9 out of 10 Bunch doesn't become an effective player in the NBA. But we have the D league now. Who knows, if we had the D league 5 years ago, maybe Diop would be a starting center.

As my roommate said, "If I was Bunch I'd lock myself in a gym and do post moves, yoga, weights, soccer -- whatever it is big men do to improve their NBA skills -- all day long." He has talent, and theres always a spot on some roster for a 7'2 center who has the possibility of developing skills.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL anybody else see Josh McRoberts with the behind the back fake to lay-up?

Nice, look like a Chris Webber move..


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Duke is using McRoberts as the second guy in the back court to break the press. Talk about a big guy with ball handling ability. Just threw a bounce pass to JJ with some english! That's special for a big guy to be able to do.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Man

I want JOSH MCROBERTS on my team..lol

anybody see this kid take someone off the dribble at the 3pt line and try DUNK on the whole george washington frontline!? the dunk didn't go in but that woulda been nasty..it was very AMARE LITE like

this kid's gonna be a star in college next year....


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> What do you guys think of Roy Hibbert from Georgetown with our second round pick? He's huge, 7'2 280, but I've only seen him play one time. Would it be worth it to draft him and let him develop for a couple of years, it's a gamble but it could pay off.


A couple people have mentioned that we don't have a second round pick, but even if we did get one - is this guy coming out if he's not a first rounder?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I keep hearing how Wichita St. matches up well with Tenn. but having not seen them (Tenn) play I have no idea how well the Shocks really match up with them. Right now I am just hoping for a win any way possible.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone watching the Florida game? Noah's a hell of an athlete but as raw as advertised around the basket. Still, a rare combination of size and athleticism.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Anyone watching the Florida game? Noah's a hell of an athlete but as raw as advertised around the basket. Still, a rare combination of size and athleticism.


he put up kirilenko numbers his last game..

i like his agressiveness


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Anyone watching the Florida game? Noah's a hell of an athlete but as raw as advertised around the basket. Still, a rare combination of size and athleticism.


This Noah kid has impressed the hell out of me. He looks like he has all the necessary skills as he is a good passer, has a nice jumper and can finish around the rim. He's had a couple of impressive drop steps to get to the rim so far this tournament. I love his hands and footwork, I guess being a former point guard will help you there.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> If anyone out there is getting Bradley-Kansas or Penn-Texas, O'Bryant and Aldridge updates would be much appreciated. We're getting UNC-Murray State in NYC (pretty good game, actually).
> 
> I'll say this much for Tyler Hansborough -- he is so incredibly solid with the fundamentals. His footwork, handwork, court sense, etc.
> 
> Right after I typed that, he got lazy with sealing off his man before he received an entry pass and it led to a steal. But still, for a college freshman, I can't help but be impressed by his grasp of the game.


Agree

Hansborough has the makings of a very good pro 

I would like to see him have another 2 years at Chapel Hill however 

If he comes out now he'll eventually come around and make it but with another two years of physical maturation and developing some mental discipline under Roy Williams he will hit the ground running when he gets to the pros


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The refs in the Wichita St. vs Tennessee game are being very baised toward the Vol's. Hopefully the Shocks don't lose because of it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Anyone watching the Florida game? Noah's a hell of an athlete but as raw as advertised around the basket. Still, a rare combination of size and athleticism.


TY-SON-CHAND-LER CLAP CLAP CLAP-CLAP-CLAP!

I don't think Noah is a good fit for us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Can we merge the two tournament threads, please? I know their supposed topics are different, but the discussion is turning out to be very similar.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> TY-SON-CHAND-LER CLAP CLAP CLAP-CLAP-CLAP!
> 
> I don't think Noah is a good fit for us.


That's pretty much what I think too. Still, he's very impressive. I'm not sure how well his offense will translate to the NBA though. He's a good passer (as is Chandler) and he can drive and dish in the college game (as I suspect Chandler would've been able to if he gone to school) but his back to the basket game is non existant. His court sense really impressed me as that game wore on though.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Noah is already better than Chandler. Better handle, MUCH better passer, better court vision, and ten times the heart and hustle of Tyson.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't see him in a bulls uni either..

he reminds me of a mix of that kid anderson from cleve and andrei kirilenko..

he's ALLLLLL over the floor...gettin steals, blocks..hustling....grabbing boards...takin being agressive under the basket on offense...

with the right team...he'll excel


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I have to say in the bit of him I saw I was really impressed with Florida's Lee Humphrey 

Horford is active and looks like a late 1st round possibility / early 2nd round .. probably around Taj Gray level - but I like Horford over Gray 


But yeah I know he's the Gator's back up guard and he's more a shooter than anything else but what I was impressed me about Lee Humphrey today was that he looked real good setting up the half court offense and showed some speed and finish off the dribble .

I know it was a rout at the end but Noah and Humphrey were the ones that really caught my attention


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Adam Morrison has to be the worst DEFENDER in all of basketball...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw Tyrus Thomas look ver Amare"esque" today. He made moves that big men rarely make....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I saw Tyrus Thomas look ver Amare"esque" today. He made moves that big men rarely make....


he should stay in college for about two more years..

i personally didn't see any amare in him though...but u can telll he's gonna be a baller


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If McRoberts came out, I would definitely take a gamble with him. He has great handles for a big man, isn't afraid to throw it down, and has some range. I don't know if he is the rugged inside presence we need, but he sure is talented. They say he doesn't post up much b/c he kinda defers to Shelden.

I think Shelden will be so so in the NBA, and this is coming from a Duke fan. 

I was huge on Aldridge, but the guy seems more finesse than power. Seems like it is hard to find a guy who can combine the two.

Hansbourough (spelling?) gets the job done, but how talented is he. Sorry, but I feel like jib can only take us so far. We need some major talent to take us to the next level.

Honeslty, I kinda think that Pax will end up trading the NYK pick. My dream move would be trading it for Gasol.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> If McRoberts came out, I would definitely take a gamble with him. He has great handles for a big man, isn't afraid to throw it down,


isn't afraid?? no offense but i think he's the first white player i've ever seen that looks to dunk on you HARD every time he gets in the paint...lol

he definintely defers to shelden..but that's just that rookie inside of him..next year when that's his team..i think you'll see a whole nother player in Josh McRoberts..and this is coming from someone who thought he was TRASH....

the more touches aldridge gets, the more he impresses me...he just needs to bulk up...i'm still not sold on him..but if he can become the next bosh..can't pass that up..plus he's a LOW POST player..we need that...but i'm still going for bargnani until i see more...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> isn't afraid?? no offense but i think he's the first white player i've ever seen that looks to dunk on you HARD every time he gets in the paint...lol
> 
> he definintely defers to shelden..but that's just that rookie inside of him..next year when that's his team..i think you'll see a whole nother player in Josh McRoberts..and this is coming from someone who thought he was TRASH....
> 
> the more touches aldridge gets, the more he impresses me...he just needs to bulk up...i'm still not sold on him..but if he can become the next bosh..can't pass that up..plus he's a LOW POST player..we need that...but i'm still going for bargnani until i see more...


Yeah, I love how McRoberts goes up, sorta Amare-esque. Just wants to posterize the defender.

I got bad luck w/Texas games. Everytime I watch, LA has great post position, but the guards never get him the ball. He does want to stay down low, which is what we need. I think he is the safe pick with the big men. I think he is at a Fyre like level now, and I agree, could become a Bosh w/o the 3 pt range.

I don't think McRoberts will come out, but if does next year, he is worth it if we can't get Oden.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Yeah, I love how McRoberts goes up, sorta Amare-esque. Just wants to posterize the defender.
> 
> I got bad luck w/Texas games. Everytime I watch, LA has great post position, but the guards never get him the ball. He does want to stay down low, which is what we need. I think he is the safe pick with the big men. I think he is at a Fyre like level now, and I agree, could become a Bosh w/o the 3 pt range.
> 
> I don't think McRoberts will come out, but if does next year, he is worth it if we can't get Oden.


true...if he's as good as Frye on the next level, he's worth the pick..my problem is..i still haven't seen it..i NEVER see him have a good game..

bargnani will probably be gasol pt. 2 in a year or so...so WHO do u go with?

mcroberts definintely won't come out this year..but if he's there with our pick next year...GOTTA get him...especially since ny will prolly be better...i think they'll still be a lotto team but just not top 5....

2007 may be a HELL of a draft...greg oden, mcroberts, hansborough, tyrus thomas, kevin durant (hs), brandan wright (hs), al horford, pattrick o'bryant..

ALOT of size and talent right there


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The ROY said:
 

> 2007 may be a HELL of a draft...greg oden, mcroberts, hansborough, tyrus thomas, kevin durant (hs), brandan wright (hs), al horford, pattrick o'bryant..
> 
> ALOT of size and talent right there


Take away the HS kids and replace them with Splitter, Williams, Alrdidge, and Bargnani and 2006 could just be a hell of a draft.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm just curious here, since all I ever read is Bargnani, Bargnani, Bargnani. Have any of you actually seen him play? What the heck makes him the consensus safe pick?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Take away the HS kids and replace them with Splitter, Williams, Alrdidge, and Bargnani and 2006 could just be a hell of a draft.


yeah..but we're talkin about 2007...not 2006....

the class i mentioned have just as many, if not MORE future stars..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

JPTurbo said:


> I'm just curious here, since all I ever read is Bargnani, Bargnani, Bargnani. Have any of you actually seen him play? What the heck makes him the consensus safe pick?


nobody said he was safe...and not everyone on here agrees on drafting him...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Adam Morrison has to be the worst DEFENDER in all of basketball...


Adam Morrison is what you get when you take a top NBA player of the 70s and match him up with today's athletes.

At least he fits the image.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The ROY said:


> yeah..but we're talkin about 2007...not 2006....
> 
> the class i mentioned have just as many, if not MORE future stars..


My point was this is considered a weak draft and 07' a strong draft, but it seems to me this draft could be deeper, just doesn't have a for sure superstar like Oden.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

So far Brandon Roy has really come as advertised. He can really get to the basket well, not overly gifted physically but has good moves and decision making skills to make up for it. Great hands and knack for the ball. Better laterell quickness than up and down. Very good defender, should be better than average against either guard spot on the next level. Does everything within the team's concept, consistantly looks like a top 5 college player. His stock is on the rise, considering most of the other top college players will have physical limitations at the next level, he could surpass many of them. Right now I'd say his draft range is somewhere between 6-14, a lot depending on who enters.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hustle said:


> So far Brandon Roy has really come as advertised. He can really get to the basket well, not overly gifted physically but has good moves and decision making skills to make up for it. Great hands and knack for the ball. Better laterell quickness than up and down. Very good defender, should be better than average against either guard spot on the next level. Does everything within the team's concept, consistantly looks like a top 5 college player. His stock is on the rise, considering most of the other top college players will have physical limitations at the next level, he could surpass many of them. Right now I'd say his draft range is somewhere between 6-14, a lot depending on who enters.


If we could come up with one of the best bigs with the NY pick (Aldridge, Bargnani, maybe Splitter or even Noah) and be lucky enough to have one of several talented swingmen available at our pick (Roy, Brewer, Carney), I think I'd be pretty content with the draft strategy. 

I freely admit I haven't seen anything from Bargnani except for highlights, I have seen very little of Noah, and I haven't seen anything on Splitter. I reserve the right to change my opinions on some of the bigs as I collect more information on them.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Right now on CBS battle of the bigs

O'Bryant vs Gray

Both legit centers will be lotto picks in this draft or next.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd love to get Roy in the draft, but depending on where the Knicks pick is, we probably have to take him with our first pick. I don't think he'll be around at 10th pick or lower.

If we somehow come up with Noah and Roy from this draft, I'll be a happy Bullsfan!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Right now on CBS battle of the bigs
> 
> O'Bryant vs Gray
> 
> Both legit centers will be lotto picks in this draft or next.


I'm highly agitated that I'm working right now because I can't watch the game, being a big Bradley fan and all.

But from the stat sheet, it looks like O'Bryant is winning the battle.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rodman said:


> If we somehow come up with Noah and Roy from this draft, I'll be a happy Bullsfan!


i don't see why...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How bout them Braves?
Up 14 with 8:30 left.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> San Diego State's talent level seemed overwhelming much of last night's game. Abukar showed an awesome combination of size/quickness/fluidity; all on a guy who's 6'10" (I think he could play the 3 or, at the very least, be a good tweener). In fact, SDS has three guys who I imagine will be drafted at some point soon (Heath, Abukar and Slaughter). How in the world did they lose that game???


I am an SDSU fan and that game was like murder. But it showed Abukar and Slaughter off to the country. Too bad Heath played horrible. I started a thread on them a while ago on the NBA Draft board that I just bumped today. So if anyone has thoughts on them, post it in there, because I wanna see what people think of them.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus Williams of UConn looks just like Deron Williams, physically and basketball-wise. I wonder if they are distantly related.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm a huge Denham Brown fan..i think he could be a steal in the 2nd round and one of those guys that'll but a FACTOR later on in the league (giniobili, redd, van exel etc.)


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I'm a huge Denham Brown fan..i think he could be a steal in the 2nd round and one of those guys that'll but a FACTOR later on in the league (giniobili, redd, van exel etc.)


I wouldn't say the Ginobili pick was a steal as much as it was low-risk luck for the Spurs. They did wait three years before Ginobili played in his first NBA season, much like the Bulls did with Kukoc.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

O'Bryant outplayed and looked a lot better than Gray today. I think O'Bryant has played his way into a top ten pick, his team can't possibly do better next year, he'll probably enter this year. He's already gotten suspended for getting money against some NCAA rule, I think he'll jump at the lotto, where I think he's a lock.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

anybody peep Noah's statline in his 2nd game?

17pts (5-10FG), 7rebs, 6asts, 4blks, 2stls

i'm callin it....this kid's the next kirilenko...kid is a beast

peep the review on draftexpress

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1232

kid is going in the LOTTO if he keeps that up...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> anybody peep Noah's statline in his 2nd game?
> 
> 17pts (5-10FG), 7rebs, 6asts, 4blks, 2stls
> 
> ...


ROY, I love this kid's ability. From everything I've seen, he has a nice all around game. He has as much range as Channing Frye but has much more athleticism. Some people on this board are not big fans of his but not me. I love his ability to guard, pass, shoot and get to the rim and finish.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> ROY, I love this kid's ability. From everything I've seen, he has a nice all around game. He has as much range as Channing Frye but has much more athleticism. Some people on this board are not big fans of his but not me. I love his ability to guard, pass, shoot and get to the rim and finish.


he can do everything, i'm lovin that kids game....he can play the sf, pf or c position with ease...it's like he'll suit his game perfectly for whichever position he play...

he's a agressvie 100% of the game and doesn't give up on ANY play...

i'd love to have him on my team..


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Hibbert of GTown is having a huge game. His stock is rising perhaps more than any other player in the tournament, partially because it wasn't very high, late first round. I wouldn't be surprised if he became a lotto pick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

nah..i think noah's is rising the most of any player...

hell i didn't even see him on any draft boards...

read the comments of that nba scout...he said after his last two games...gm's are salivating over his upside...hell, if he does that one more game and GETS PUT OUT...he'll be top 15 regardless

espn had him at 14 after his first game


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Hibbert, Noah, Horford, McRoberts and OBryant's stock are all on the rise. Good to see some more solid big guys will be available, some of these guys are bound to enter. Aldridge to me looks more and more like a no-brainer number one pick, unless Bargnani is as good as I think and hope he is.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So my girlfriend is watching the tourney with me, and she started laughing, and she said "look in the top lefthand corner with the scores. For the Bradley vs. Pittsburgh game, it says BRAD PITT."

The things girls notice. But before you call her airhead, you should know she has all four final four teams left, and she keeps telling me she's going to win.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Hibbert, Noah, Horford, McRoberts and OBryant's stock are all on the rise. Good to see some more solid big guys will be available, some of these guys are bound to enter. Aldridge to me looks more and more like a no-brainer number one pick, unless Bargnani is as good as I think and hope he is.


texas has been walking ALL OVER the comp the last 3 games...

due hugely in part to aldridge

he had an ok game today

10pts, 8rebs & 3stls


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So my girlfriend is watching the tourney with me, and she started laughing, and she said "look in the top lefthand corner with the scores. For the Bradley vs. Pittsburgh game, it says BRAD PITT."
> 
> The things girls notice. But before you call her airhead, you should know she has all four final four teams left, and she keeps telling me she's going to win.


C'mon DMD. You know she's an airhead.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> C'mon DMD. You know she's an airhead.


Yeah, that's how I like 'em.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So my girlfriend is watching the tourney with me, and she started laughing, and she said "look in the top lefthand corner with the scores. For the Bradley vs. Pittsburgh game, it says BRAD PITT."
> 
> The things girls notice. But before you call her airhead, you should know she has all four final four teams left, and she keeps telling me she's going to win.


My wife did the same thing.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Here are some of the Thursday-Friday match ups involving some guys the Bulls might be looking at with their two picks. 

Duke-LSU: Sheldon Williams and Josh McRoberts versus Big Baby Glenn Davis and Tyrus Thomas. Sheldon and McRoberts have given up some big games this season. Both have struggled with foul trouble against teams with good post players (particularly big ones). In the loss to FSU, both fouled out. Indiana’s Marko Killingsworth lit Duke up as have other post players. I’m curious to see how Williams performs on both ends of the court. Against Georgetown, he only scored 4 points in 30+ minutes. He did have 30 points versus an athletic Memphis team earlier in the year. I’m also interested to see how Davis and Thomas perform against a disciplined team like Duke. Both of their stock could continue to rise with good performances versus the Dukies. I’m not sure if we have any interest in Reddick with our own pick but I am interested to see how he performs versus a quick, athletic LSU squad.

Texas-W. Va: Although West Virginia is not known for their interior toughness defensively, they do play a zone most of the time. Look for Adridge to have a very ordinary statline as the shoot-happy Longhorn guards will be launching the ball from everywhere. 

Memphis-Bradley: I recall the announcers in the Pitt-Bradley game mentioning something about concerns with O’Bryant’s stamina. Against a team that gets up and down the court like Memphis, it will be interesting to watch how he holds up. Are the stamina concerns because he missed so much time at the beginning of the year or is it something else? A couple other prospects to keep an eye on are Rodney Carney and Shawnee Williams. I love the size and the athletic ability these two bring to the table as guys who play the 2 or 3. The couple games I have seen Williams play in I have been impressed with his shooting range. Given his length, you would like to think he could eventually be a very good defender?

Gonzaga-UCLA: We’ll see how Morrison rebounds after struggling versus Indiana Saturday night. Word is he has the flu but will play. Morrison seemed to struggle against IU’s quicker, smaller defenders and lost his cool a couple times. UCLA will be bigger and probably even quicker. UCLA has some young players to keep an eye on in the future.

UCONN-Washington: This should be a fun game to watch. Washington’s guards (not just Roy) can flat out lockdown on opposing backcourts. Will be curious to see how the UConn guards perform. Will Roy spend some time guarding Gay? If so, I’m curious to see how Gay responds. I’m going to keep an eye on Boone and Armstrong also. They should have decent games as Washington’s not the strongest team up front.

Florida-Georgetown: I’m hoping Hibbert and Noah continue to impress. It will be interesting to see how Hibbert is able to play versus some quicker players on the Florida frontline (Horford, Noah). I would like to see a little more consistency out of Hibbert. He has had a lot of good all around games this year but has also had some dud games as well (a 12 minute 2 point game versus Duke comes to mind, not sure if he was hurt or what the deal was). Noah has been one of the top 3 most impressive players in the tourney, I hope he continues to shine. I wish Ashanti Cook was about 3 inches taller, he is very impressive.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

If you don't love this time of year...You simply don't have a pulse.

Looking @ those games...I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------

